# Medication for 90-day trip.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,

I have just started High Blood medication and will need a 3 month supply for our usual trip to Spain (90 days).

Am I likely to have problems with the Docs with a prescription for that long? Has anyone had any experiences of this?


Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We fight every time we go away but have always been able to get them in the end. If we run out in a lot of country's you can buy then over the counter


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Info here*

Hi,
Info here

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1755.aspx

Ray


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I have had prescriptions for 3 and 4 months for previous trips, and have just been given one for 6 months. Explain to your GP, be prepared to attend for a check up if required, and allow time for the chemist to order in extra supplies.

Colin.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Exactly!
3 months you should receive on the nhs from your dr
you can get a private prescription for anymore than that you might need before you go if necessary


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Our Doctor always give us ours, but not until a few days before we go :!:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My quack always gives me 3 prescrptions each valid for two months supply, so, if I want 6 months supply all at once in my kitchen drawer, then no problem  

tony


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

This always seems to through up conflicting story's, 3 months seems ok, when it comes to 4 or 6 months there is a problem. also many tablets seem to be packed in units of 28 this is also a problem we have found on some things. I think it is up to each individual doctor and his discretion

But i think after 6 months you are classed as living abroab and do not qualify is that right


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also try to build up a few extra over the proceeding months. Get them early each time and a little earlier again :lol:


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

Hi sennen523.
You can buy what you need over the counter in Spain in the local pharmacist and it wont cost you much. Just take in the empty packet with you . 
Last November I bought Simvastion tabs 20mg cost about €1.58 to name one. we bought about 5 different drugs in all cost not more than €6 most 2-3 euros. 
If you are staying in the same place you can register at the local medical centre with you E111 and get free Tabs but they will only give you one month supply at a time .
My wife had to have blood tests every14 days last year at the local medical centre it was much easy that getting it done at home,& the results 4hrs later so we know what we talking about you should not have any problems in Spain. 
If you would like any more info send me a PM 
Regards Mike


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Grath said:


> I also try to build up a few extra over the proceeding months. Get them early each time and a little earlier again :lol:


I do exactly the same 

Les


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe that 3 months supply on one prescription form is the maximum allowed.

My Doctor gives me 2 Forms but I can only cash one in. I have a choice of leaving the second one with the Pharmacist or keeping it at home until needed. With my memory, I keep it at home otherwise I never know what's what.  

If I wanted to, I suppose I could cash them both in on the same day at different places and have 6 months supply.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have just started High Blood medication and will need a 3 month supply for our usual trip to Spain (90 days).
> 
> ...


We always send a note to the GP and he always gives us the supply needed.

We do live in free prescription Wales though


----------



## Mike0753 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Sennen. We left Penrhyn Bay just after Christmas for our 3 month trip to Portugal and Spain. My wife and I are both on medications of various sorts. We went to our local pharmacy at the end of november to advise that we would require 3 months supply for our trip. They advised us to visit our local surgery to sort it out via them as the Welsh assembly government were changing the rules regarding how far ahead they could dish out prescriptions. The receptionist told us that 2 months appeared to be the maximum. However they advised us to call back about a week before we left and they would sort it out with the doctors by then. I called back just before we left and were advised once again (by a different receptionist) that 2months was the maximum. I did create a bit of a fuss as we were leaving on 27th December and would be back at the end of March. They grudgingly made up the extra month. I suspect that the Welsh assembly government are tightening up on the procedures regarding free prescriptions and it may become more difficult. May not be so important regarding the cheaper drugs like statins but I suppose some prescriptions are a lot more expensive. You and I are very near neighbours i suspect. Send me a PM when you return and we should meet up. 
Mike Evans


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

I must be lucky. I explained to my GP that I was planning to tour Europe for a year and he gave me prescriptions for a years worth which I got all in one go. 

Decided to travel a bit longer so popped back when we took our van back to the UK for it's MOT and got another 12 months worth. I guess it's down to your GP!

Julie
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Sennen. I find a personal letter to your GP is the best way to go. Including a photo of your MH in an exotic location may gain you Brownie points with your GP and more importantly with the person on their staff raising the multiple prescriptions necessary!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I ran out of Thyroxin on our last trip

took the empty pack to the chemist and he replaced them

Cost next to nothing

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> I ran out of Thyroxin on our last trip
> 
> took the empty pack to the chemist and he replaced them
> 
> ...


That depends on whether it is a Prescription Only Medicine (POM), but the cost of MANY medications is much less than the cost charged for each item on the prescription.....

The NHS rules are very precise and presumably with PCT's now being disbanded and the costs borne directly by GP Commissioning Groups it may well become harder to persuade a friendly GP to bend the rules.....

It may well be worth asking the pharmacist about the relative costs of private v NHS supply if it is available.

But you are walking on egg shells and must tread carefully - keeping your GP as a friend is a very useful skill.......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is a prescription drug in England

Also a a very essential drug for those of us who need it

Did not intend to run out and very grateful to the chemist

Maybe they know what drugs are essential?

Failing that the original prescribed container would be recognised by any GP backed up by a copy of the prescription which I always carry

Sandra


----------



## chrisda (Oct 2, 2008)

hi,were in aus at the moment and our doctor gave us a 3months presciption,it did help that he used to work in freemantle hospital near perth lol ,chrissy


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We live in Wales, and GPs are not allowed to prescribe more than 2 months on one prescription.

We asked our GP, and he said no problem, I'll just issue 2 prescriptions, each for 2 months. Simple.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This is our tenth year here and our tenth year with 3 month's worth of blood pressure tablets.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

@Easyrider: Whatever medicine you take that gives you a 90 day trip I would be very interested in a list of poppers you take. 8O


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Never been a problem for us but I have been advised that prescriptions can only be given for 3 months. We have two months when we go away.

We did run out of Thyroxin in France but showed a prescription to the Pharmasist and he wiilingly replenished our supply quite inexpensively.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Very useful thread this - thanks to all the contributors.

I've always had 2 months in the past, but will require 3 months later this year, so there shouldn't be a problem.

A while back a Spanish pharmacist working at my local pharmacy here in England told me he would have no problem with most medicines, even without a prescription, but if it was one which could harm you if you took too many (i.e. could use it do do yourself in!) he would be much more cautious.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Pusser said:


> @Easyrider: Whatever medicine you take that gives you a 90 day trip I would be very interested in a list of poppers you take. 8O


I take thyroxine (which isn't a drug, it's just a replacement for a natural product my thyroid gland doesn't produce, after radioactive iodine destroyed my thyroid gland),

John takes blood pressure medication (Olmetec) and ointment for psoriasis.

I don't think it makes a difference what the prescription is; in Wales, a single prescription can only be for 2 months supply, but you can ask for 2 prescriptions. In England, this may be different.

We're not counting the usual drugs of choice - sex and drugs and rock and roll!

Linda


----------



## isadora (Mar 28, 2008)

No probs with 3 month medication, all G.P"s will give you a 3 month "Holiday prescription"
As an extra precaution I always order a little in advance when I am at home so that i build up a bit of a stock to take away. You never know when you might be held up & need the extra. 

jennie


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

My good lady is on blood pressure medication and managed to get a 3 month prescription from her GP.

We are touring for 12 months so needed to get more in Europe.

Spain had all but one of the tablets but were not cheap. Gibraltar had the mossing tablet but only 3 packets which were relatively cheap, but only had them as a previous patient was on them.

Portugal also had the same result as Spain.

We had to return to the UK so ordered a 2 month prescription before we set off and collected them. Her chemist stated that her doctor will want to see her if she wants to order another 2 months next time.

One of the tablets is not available at all in Spain or Portugal which would mean a doctors visit to hopefully change to a suitable alternative as there as no generic ones.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi having been on warfrin for eight years had no probs up date i do self testing i also get my strips that enables me to self test once a week on the NHS this cuts my visits to the clinic or doctors for blood test this gives me feedom to self testing so i can keep within my range 

pepps :roll:


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

One thing to remember that the chemists in spain have not been paid
by the government for quite a while, and our friends in the village where we lived out there are saying that a lot of chemists are running out of drugs. I am sure our members in spain know a lot more about it than i do, but when we go we are going to take as many of our tablets as possible.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Pusser said:


> @Easyrider: Whatever medicine you take that gives you a 90 day trip I would be very interested in a list of poppers you take. 8O


I like it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------

